# Has anyone fitted or had fitted a gas grill in their Hymer?



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all

We are looking or should I say wanting to somehow fit a gas grill in the Hymer, has anyone done this? or know of anything that you can get like maybe a unit that fits in a cupboard or whole sink and hob unit that has grill too? please advise, thank you

Mark


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

My Hymer 544 Classic (2000 reg) had a Smev gas grill and oven fitted underneath the sink, by Hymer uk when we bought the van new from them. We lost the under sink cupboard, but I got the cupboard door from them and I fitted a cupboard for cups and glasses up high on the wall beside the habitation door with it. We still have the cutlery drawer beneath the sink. One disadvantage we find is that it is now more difficult to turn on and off the water taps which are at floor level under the oven, but as I have thin arms I can still manage it by lying on the floor and stretching my arm in with my sleeves rolled up !! Another problem which can eventually arise is getting access to the unnderside of the kitchen tap for repairs or replacement means removing the oven. I resolved this by removing the cutlery drawer (which is on slides and can only be removed after the oven is out) and replacing it with a lift out type of drawer, still using the timber front of the original drawer. A bit of woodworking is required to support the sides of the new drawer in the correct position, but if I can do it most people should be able to! The whole system now works well, and I do not regret paying for an oven and grill, but would fit it myself in future!!


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

Cheers Jocie, yeah was thinking down those lines first of all, but didn't want to loose that much space, plus prob wouldn't use oven all the time, so was just wanting the grill, and the two hobs, been trying to look on internet, but as per google usely throws up pages and pages of sites but non had what you actually were searching for in 1st place!! hee hee oh well..

Thanks again..

Mark


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

One thing I should have mentioned also is that the Smev grill works o.k. but the oven seems to take an awful long time compared to our home oven. So unless you really wanted an oven you are wise sticking to your plan for a grill only.


----------



## SilverScooby (Jun 21, 2008)

*Try searching for "Smev Grill" on ebay*

There's one here ending tomorrow - combined grill & 2 gas hobs

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Smev-twin-gas-hob-and-grill-for-camper-caravan_W0QQitemZ110376701054QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories?hash=item110376701054&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

We've gone down the electric route instead and bought a combined microwave & grill from tesco - about £44, stainless steel http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.100-7081.aspx which we keep in its box in the garage and take out on site with hookup


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

smev also do a separate grill, looks like an oven but shallower. i think it is a 555.
simon


----------

